# What 3 slingshots are you most accurate with.?



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine are SPS , Dan Hoods Stealth Shot and Simpleshot Scout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*TTF -* Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus

*Peghead* - Chinese Lion Mouth

*Tuber *- DanKung Blue Antelope


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pocket Thumper 
Pocket Parasite 
Axiom Champ


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

1. Conus flex -William Wallace -gift from Mr. Muz
Most consecutive hits by far of all of my slingshot

2. BoneGrip flex - fastest most accurate speed shooter The sure grip not having to hold it at all indestructible over the top of the OPfS

3.Pocket predator HTS most accurate gallery shooter if I really settle down this will pinpoint anything

For now !!!!!! Getting some nice stuff might crowd out somebody lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

at this time and subject to change:

1) tac hammer

2) taurus loop tuber

3) top shot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Currently (ones on rotation)

- X6 POM or MMG Poly Oren or Lil Plinker

- Wasp DeltaWing (Sample Tube version)

- Axiom Champ modified with pinkie ring

Have to admit that STO's 3d printed Harpy - was so irritatingly accurate was almost boring


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

1. Pocket Predator Secret Agent
2, Simpleshot Scout LT
3. Amy of my homemade cattys


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Stealth Shot which I designed for my shooting style

Little Plinker

Maxim flat top

That being said, I like to mess with anything and everything to see what's up.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

For me right now:

Chalice

Axiom

PP Boyscout


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

My most accurate is my most used (shouldn't really be a surprise)

Simple Shot, Torque. Flat bands or tubes, all different sizes of ammo.

If i have to add second and third. They don't get used that much

Simple Shot, Axiom. pretty much only with looped or pseudo tapered tubes

Pocket Preditor, Taurus OTT. I get hand slap with my band set up which Im not keen on but it is a great little shooter.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Pic’s nothing is true without pic’s


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

In order: Scorpion, TAC Hammer, and SERE. It's a real close tie between all 3.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> In order: Scorpion, TAC Hammer, and SERE. It's a real close tie between all 3.


ok but A lot of us newbies don't know what those look like


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ironarmknives said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > In order: Scorpion, TAC Hammer, and SERE. It's a real close tie between all 3.
> ...


All are on Pocket Predator website.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

That's funny who in the hell wants to go look up website to see what somebody likes to shoot I mean I really don't care but gosh show some pictures 
There's so many different varieties of every slingshot with peoples different bands and peoples lanyards and the way they hold things and what they've done websites searching to see what somebody else is shooting NO ! "Shift" just show us some pictures make it easy on everybody else in life 
Lol like I said I don't care but dang don't defend not showing pictures


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

spewing said:


> My most accurate is my most used (shouldn't really be a surprise)
> 
> Simple Shot, Torque. Flat bands or tubes, all different sizes of ammo.
> 
> ...





Ironarmknives said:


> Pic's nothing is true without pic's


Just for you because you asked

Im one of the perverse people who uses it upside down so I make a narrow fork width even narrower hence the fork hits









I know I said I mostly use it with tubes but the last time I used it I was experimenting with a shorter draw and different aiming method hence the wide short band set (I didn't get on with it very well)









What more can I say. It just works


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ironarmknives said:


> That's funny who in the **** wants to go look up website to see what somebody likes to shoot I mean I really don't care but gosh show some pictures
> There's so many different varieties of every slingshot with peoples different bands and peoples lanyards and the way they hold things and what they've done websites searching to see what somebody else is shooting NO ! "Shift" just show us some pictures make it easy on everybody else in life
> Lol like I said I don't care but dang don't defend not showing pictures


Some people don't have the capabilities to post pictures, so by your standards they can't participate in this discussion?

How about throwing some in some punctuation every once in a while, so we can make sense of your posts. At least a period.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Spewing !!!!! Seem a lot o people like that last one if I didn't have bonegrips I would probably be shooting one of those
I love Bill Hays anything I'm getting a custom small HTS from him in a trade and I can't wait it is going to most likely be my all-time target shooter I believe 
But just saying there sure is a lot of those out there they must be good


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Some people don't have the capabilities to post pictures, so by your standards they can't participate in this discussion?

I don't have standards for anybody they can post anything they want say any words they want put pictures if they want don't put pictures if they want doesn't bother me one iota I just like looking at pictures wanted to see what everybody has I don't even have a computer I do everything off my phone so don't see how somebody couldn't post a picture but anyways like I say I don't care I was just trying to get everybody to put pictures on there
And don't definitely want to get in a pissing match with somebody with your name Lol 
Try not to get into any arguments with anybody about any subject I just want to shoot have fun and look at pictures I hope you have a beautiful day sorry that I screwed things up by talking about it I apologize I will stay off of this post from here go to another post thanks I will Unfollow this so as I don't get pissy or anything it was a fun comment to get people sharing . 
Sometimes the people on this site are a little uptight about things and it's really hard to please you and be nice and stop and I don't like that so I'll go to another posting play on there thanks .


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Ironarmknives said:


> Spewing !!!!!


Australian slang. You will have to either look it up or guess.

Totally different meaning from what you're thinking.

The Vagaries of the English language :screwy:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Puke. He's correct.

Spew is also South African slang for the same thing.

I'd post pics but its just a hack for me at the moment.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

1. H.O.D.A.D
2. chunky ergo
3. OTT tube shooter (Natty)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Puke. He's correct.
> 
> Spew is also South African slang for the same thing.
> 
> I'd post pics but its just a hack for me at the moment.


"Spewing" Angry, Pissed off,

Can also mean vomiting but when your so angry you vomit it quite a hissy fit


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

​​​


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

With these 3 Slingshots I believe before I pick it up that I'll hit dead center-first-shot once that steel leaves the pouch. Scorpion by PP, F-16 by Daisy, Me, and Grandpa Grumpy, and the Makeover DeadRinger by Me and MakoPat.
I try not to own or shoot a frame that I can't connect with. It is the same reason why I pick the Superbowl winner late in the 4th quarter. My SPS Performance and the Bandelero should be on that stool but the 'Cold Shot' has eluded me on those two. However after the 2nd Shot my SPS it is a lazerbeam. Behind that my G10 TopShot by PP. My Holy Grail is JUST 3 Slingshots to my name that I can hit with while blindfolded and falling from a plane through a hailstorm. That is how well I wanna shoot when I grow up!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't tell much of a difference in any of my frames. It takes a certain amount of shots to transition, but after that it doesn't seem to matter. I don't think the frame has much to do with accuracy.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Agreed, a frame is just a rigid structure to stretch elastic against. If it's uncomfortable to hold or has incurable hand slap, etc, that can negatively affect accuracy.*

*The comfortable keepers in my collection allow me to shoot up to my skill level - medium with occasional spikes. If not, it's adios.*


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

This ones 





  








my most accurate slingshot




__
joseph_curwen


__
May 6, 2020


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

1) Pocket Predator 'Secret agent'
2) Pocket Predator 'Finger Hunter'
3) Simple Shot 'Scout LT'
4) Simple Shot 'Ocularis Beanflip'
5) Simple Shot 'Axiom Ocularis'

I also just ordered the Pocket Predator 'Ranger 2020' that I have high hopes for.

But like many on the forum, I've become a collector. I have a bunch of slings that I've purchased because of pure beauty. They looked too nice not to buy. Can't beat something hand made and built with love.

It's like how my wife can make the same sandwich that I do but hers just tastes better.

I suffer from that thing where I don't want to wreck nice things that I pay good money for. So I have some stuff that I don't shoot enough to be that great with.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Scout

Taurus

Modified F16

I aint going to post pictures 'cause I don't want to. :neener:


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> Scout
> Taurus
> Modified F16
> I aint going to post pictures 'cause I don't want to. :neener:


I have been on the fence about buying another Daisy wristrocket. Since you are using it as your top 3 decision may have been made. Just didn't think it would be super accurate.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Scout
> ...


Dog. For myself and a handful of 'old guys' here on the Forum we grew up on the basic 'wrist rocket' and coveted them like it was the greatest thing on Earth! I for one figured at the time that the 'natty' was for Denise the Menace and the 'poor kids'. With that being said a LOT of shots went through this '75 Pocket Rocket so for me shooting a wire frame is part nostalgic, and part knowing that I have been accurate with one for 44 years or so!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Scout
> ...


Get one and set it up to suit you and your style, and it will shoot right up there with the best. I have three, 2 made into slingbows, and the one pictured. They all will shoot better than I will.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

MOJAVE MO said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


That one looks amazingly comfy. I remember getting one of these growing up but not really hitting anything. I hit more with my Natty than I ever have with a daisy wrist rocket. But got one on order now to build some memories.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ironarmknives said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Ironarmknives said:
> ...


Consider this a warning. Your first comment was somewhat rude to begin with and elicited a mildly rude response.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> Ironarmknives said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


Well I think the problem worked it self out. Hopefully all their rude post disappears.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The problem was addressed in a more severe manner. Thanks to all of you who continue to keep this forum civil. There is always room for polite argument and disagreement, but personal attacks are not acceptable.


----------

